# Win 10 IPC nicht mehr bedienbar nach ca. 2 Std.



## Martin L. (3 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Profis,
habe eine Visualisierung (vbase) auf einem Industrie PC, laufen. Nach ca. 2 Stunden ist er nicht mehr bedienbar. Eingestelt ist Festplatte abschalten NIE,  Monitor abschalten NIE etc.
Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2020)

> Nach ca. 2 Stunden ist er nicht mehr bedienbar.



Was bedeutet das? Windows komplett eingefroren, Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr oder nur VISU ohne Funktion....
Was für ein Windows 10 ist genau drauf?


----------



## Martin L. (3 Dezember 2020)

Touch reagiert nicht auf Eingaben. Win 10 Version nicht bekannt, muss beim Kunden nachfragen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2020)

Er soll mal probieren, den USB vom Touch abzustecken, ca. 10 Sekunden zu warten und dann wieder anstecken, ob es wieder geht.
Ich habe auch Touch Bildschirme, die unter Win10 Probleme machen ( Iiyama ). Evtl. mal den Touch Treiber aktualisieren...


----------



## Martin L. (3 Dezember 2020)

Touchmonitor und IPC sind eine Einheit. Kein USB Kabel abzuziehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2020)

Wurde dieser IPC denn ursprünglich mit Win10 ausgeliefert? Passende Treiber sind installiert (Für Win10 )?
Lief es denn überhaupt schon einmal längere Zeit ohne Probleme?


----------



## Martin L. (4 Dezember 2020)

Der IPC wurde ohne Win 10 ausgeliefert, Treiber, Touch-Software, Visualisierung, etc. wurden installiert. IPC lief schon längere Zeit, aber da wurde öfter der Touch betätigt um Rezepturdaten
zu ändern, in der dauernden Produktion wurde nichts geändert, das einfrieren des IPC geschieht erst nach ca. 2 Std. Denke es liegt an Win10. Gleiche Anlagen mit IPC Win7 oder Win8 hatten diese
Probleme nicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2020)

Sieh mal im Aufgabenplaner von Windows 10, was da so abgeht. Vielleicht müllt irgend etwas den Arbeitsspeicher zu. Ich hatte mal derartige Probleme, allerdings mit aktiviertem Schreibschutz unter Windows 10 IoT.


----------



## gravieren (4 Dezember 2020)

Lass doch mal die CPU-Auslastung permanent für die 2 Stunden laufen.

Dann siehst du die CPU-Auslastung .

Gehen die CPUs auf 100%   ?


----------

